# Holy Skittishness, Batman!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Whew, my newest gal, Bailey, is as jumpy as an Arabian mare in heat after a car backfires! She wants *nothing* to do with people. My other goats are very much people goats. I don't have as much experience with taming a wild thing.

She was a late kid, born in May, when the rest were born much earlier. The other kids had all been separated and socialized, but Bailey was allowed to run with her mother and the adults until a much later age, only removed from her mother recently.

I now have her in a 10 x 10 dog kennel run. Both for keeping her separate from my others until she determined as healthy. And also, because I cannot catch her otherwise! Holy goat, is she fast! Out of a scale of 1 to 10 on catchability, 1 being following you and 10 being uncatchable, I'd say she was a 9. If she got out, I'd never be able to catch her.

Anyway, trust, how can I gain her trust? I tried sitting with her today, for a few minutes. But she wanted to get away so bad she was running into the sides of the kennel (thankfully, the chain link is...bouncy). I think I may wait a few days to try again, so she can calm down from her big change. But should I start farther away?

As for giving her treats to win her over, I don't want to yet. Considering she is so flighty and stressed, upsetting her tummy would be the last thing I want to do. She has hay, minerals, and a little bit of her old grain is what I want her to have, for now.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

I know you want to stay away from treats, but maybe a few will be OK? I use Stouffer's animal crackers. They've never upset our girl's tummies.

One of our girls was raised by her mom for 3 years. Took 3 or 4 months with a pocket full of cookies and lots of time spent with her to tame her. Worth it though, as she's as sweet as can be now. Just takes time


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You can even use fruit and veggie treats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a wether or another goat that you could "sacrifice" and put in with her? I suspect being taken away from her mom and now being alone is a bit more than she can handle.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

IMO , its alot of her to swallow right now. I understand your reasoning in not wanting to give treats , but you need to reach her somehow.
I think if you leave her alone for long , she just may get herself sick if she is used to being with her momma all the time....
You need to fill that space right now , temporarily , with another goat.
Then , sit in the pen and hand feed the other goat its meals , let her see that good things come from you . Place her meal in a bucket or whatever you use for her and place it at a distance , then hand feed the other goat . Work at placing the food bucket closer and closer without reaching out to her in any way...your goal here would be to obviously get her to come close to you , but once the bucket is empty , she will eventually start coming to you on her own and looking for more.
Continue handfeeding the other goat , I think she will eventually start sniffing you and trying to reach for the others food. Just resist the opportunity to pet her , let her "touch" you first 

Im sure others have much more experience here with goats not used to human interactions , but I thought I would offer my thoughts 
Good luck and post more pictures of that gorgeous girl of yours


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Trickyroo's plan sounds great to me. I think it is a good idea to put another goat in with her or she will stress herself too much and maybe get sick. Plus the plan for her to watch the other friendly goat get food and attention from you will work. Especially if you do resist the temptation to catch her and pet her. Go really slow and you will get there faster (if that makes any sense). If you don't feel that you can put another goat in with her, modify the plan a bit. Put her grain bucket down and stand nearby while she eats talking to her. Split her portion into a few parts so you can do it a few times a day. Each time get a little closer and talk while she eats but don't pet her. etc. Good luck, I am sure you will do well.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with animal crackers that is what I use. Just take a book out and sit and read outloud to her. Do it as much as you can. Try not to look at her much. But if you catch her looking at you toss a treat. After she calms down try to leash walk her, ONLY if it can be done safely.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, so much awesome advise, thank you all!

She is able to see and hear the other goats, but given her reaction, I am guessing that isn't enough. I don't think I'd be able to pair her up with my wether, I'll explain. I have two does, one mature Nigerian and one who is too young and small for breeding. I also have a wether and a buck who are kept together. 

If I were to move Artie (the wether) in with Bailey, then that would leave George alone. He could be paired up with Yoko, who I am certain was bred last month. But that would leave Suzie alone, because she can't be with George. 

I could put Suzie with Bailey, then Yoko in with George and Artie. It'd be a bit of a risk for Suz, though. But Suzie is also a very sweet and also, very mellow to other goats. So she wouldn't beat the crud out of Bailey. So it may be the best, actually. 

Unless there is some solution I am missing, that is the way to work a buddy situation.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure whatever you decide , it will work out 
I hope her quarantine goes quickly because I think whats making 
it worse for her right now is being completely alone...
I think the skittishness will fade away in time once she is with others.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

I has 2 skittish girls it just takes time and raisens, lol


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

When I needed to tame some kitties I was just given I locked them up in the cabin (also needed to heal from surgery). I would go in there and sit. Not try and pet them or nothing. Why not put a chair next to the kennel and every day just sit in the chair reading a book or talking on your cell phone so she can hear your voice. After a few days to a week she should get use to you and start ignoring you. Then it will be time take the next step.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope she is doing better today


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Bailey is doing better, thankfully. She did not spook when I gave her hay this morning. I moved very slowly and softly, talking to her quietly the entire time. I was able to get in and back out again. She just stared at me the entire time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooray ! Thats great 

Sounds like she is relaxing already , good for you!
Hopefully you can begin bonding with her and soon , snuggling up with her


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I definitely hope Bailey will allow snuggling someday! Her fiber is just so soft and plush! It would be so fun to smush my face into her fluff!

I did snap this picture quickly with my cell phone, right after I put hay in her hay bag.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is incredible !!
Hay bag ?!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh what a cutie! I love her ears! The herd of Boers that I bought were all really wild and not at all friendly. They came around and so will your Bailey!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh she is incredible !!
> Hay bag ?!


Something like this. A good temporary hay setup.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok ..I just heard awful stories of people who used hay nets and the poor goats were strangled in them....
I just dont want to hear any more of those horrific stories 
I havent see a hay bag ,so I guess they aren't dangerous like the nets are..
I don't want nothing to happen to happen to that sweetheart


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my I'd like to snuggle that


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

She is doing better already! It will be a long road, but slow progress is better than none! I was able to lead her today, rather than carry her outside to the pen! 

I will start trying to offer her a few treat type things, to find out what she likes. I'll start by adding a tiny bit to her nightly handful of grain (her breeder sent quite a few pounds with, which is great) to see if she even eats them. My other goats, for instance, strangely don't care for raisins. But cheerios? Heck yea! So if I see them gone in the morning, I found the magic hopefully to her trust.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

She is adorable!
I'm so happy she's already warming up to you.

My Arthur was the same way, although he was put in with Merlin when I brought him home...I think that helped him know that I wasn't a big ol' scary thing, and it was okay to be touched.
It did take a while though. I sat in the pen with him, read a book, and allowed him to approach me.
Once he started rubbing on me, I placed my hand where he liked to rub.
After a few days he was rubbing against my hand, and realized it wasn't so bad.
Now he's my lap goat! I hope Bailey becomes your lap goat soon.


----------

